# "Collective Psychosis" in Pakistan?



## Marauder06 (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.theatlantic.com/internat...d-is-collective-psychosis-in-pakistan/277298/



> It may not be the most dangerous place in the world, but, with its mix of political instability and nuclear capability, it's plausibly the most dangerous place _for_ the world. Yet according to Husain Haqqani, Americans have a chronically hard time understanding why.
> 
> "I do believe that Pakistan is a dangerous place," Haqqani said, speaking with_The Washington Post_'s David Ignatius and retired U.S. general Stanley McChrystal at the Aspen Ideas Festival today, "but ... not for the reasons the Americans think it is. The Americans don't get Pakistan."
> 
> ...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 28, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/internat...d-is-collective-psychosis-in-pakistan/277298/


 
Interesting article, although Haqqani seems slightly contradictory (unless I am misreading something) when it says:


> "It's Pakistan's problem to solve Pakistan's problem."


and then


> "... if America is available to us, we will use it like Korea did or Taiwan did,"


 
I guess we can be used as part of their problem solving if they know how to use us.  Oh wait, they are pretty good at using us already... 
I like the optimism, unfortunately, I don't see any changes anytime soon.

ETA the obligatory Fuck Pakistan.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2013)

Solving Pakistan's problems would require another war, one we don't have the stomach to fight. Until then, we'll hope and dream that PK sees the light and walks the path of the righteous. With a warm sun on our face and spring flowers in bloom, American and PK can then confront a world gone mad as equal partners commited to justice, equality, and freedom.


----------

